# 9.0-RC2 bsdinstall: does not add doc packages



## Martillo1 (Nov 18, 2011)

9.0-RC2 bsdinstall: does not add doc packages.

Test bed: VirtualBox.

It points to packages-9-current so they can not be found. Neither once installed. Nothing unfixable, but it would scare novices (It happenned to me with 8.x-RCy :e ).


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2011)

Please enter a PR.  This is exactly the kind of thing that the early releases are meant to discover.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Done.


----------

